# Egyptian Mau/Siamese mix?



## uathach (Oct 18, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has heard of such a mix, I'm just interested in what the kittens would look like. 
On a sidenote, someday far in the future (like when I own a house) I would like to breed cats. How exactly does one go about getting 'unaltered' kittens, most of the online catterys I've seen (specifically for Egyptian Mau) don't offer ANY unaltered kittens.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

You might have to contact the breeder/breeders whos blood lines you're interested in.

Most breeders are careful when selling kittens for breeding. They want to make sure that the buyer is a suitable breeder.

Contact a few breeders and tell them about your thoughts. I'm sure you'll find someone that'll help you.


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

If you do breed, please don't cross breed. Believe me it would be almost impossible that you would see an Egyptian Mau/ Siamese cross.


----------

